
Securing Yourself at DEFCON 26 - bensedat
https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/blog/Securing_Yourself_at_DEF_CON_26
======
samstave
I havent been to Defcon, sadly after so many opportunities to go even many
years ago.. but if I were to go now - I would go with the express desire to be
hacked.

I would go with a fresh machine, a new phone, and anythin else I could think
of and just walk around like an open christmas tree waiting to see how many
santas came and left presents on my devices. (Clearly I would never have
logged into anything from these devices - just band new logins.

Or create accounts for them on Reddit, HN, other sites - logged into these
sites once... and see what would happen.

